# Timid Chinese male



## chrisbrock (Jul 14, 2007)

I have a Chinese male about 2.5 - 3 inches long. He is much more timid at feeding time then I had suspected he would be. When I introduce food to his cage, he just stares at it for about 10 mins. If the bug moves, Manny will turn to look at it, but after 10 mins or so, he just returns his head to a neutral position and continues waiting. There is a cricket in his cage now that has been there for 5 days. Manny molted just before I put the cricket in BTW, so I know he's not getting ready for a new moult.

He does a little better with moths, but not much better. For every 4 I put in his cage, he only catches and eats one without my help. I have to clean out all the bodies of the moths that have died of starvation every few days. If you hold a light up behind Manny, you can tale how much food is in his gut, and when it gets very low, I start 'assisting' him. Basically, every time the moth lands, I poke it with a stick. Eventually, the moth will fly within Manny's striking range, and he will be able to catch an eat it.

I don't think he can see the prey if it's not moving :-( Is this normal?


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 14, 2007)

I forgot to mention, Manny is in a 6X5X3 Cricket Keeper, so I don't think the problem is that his cage is to large.


----------



## Asa (Jul 14, 2007)

He's a male. They often won't be interested in food for long periods of time.


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 14, 2007)

Dude. Next you're going to tell me he's not interested in chics and football. A male not interested in eating? Pull the other one.

Just kidding: I had thought of that, but he just goes so LONG without eating anything. Is it possible that he will starve to death? Should I keep assisting?


----------



## Asa (Jul 14, 2007)

If there is nothing visibly wrong with him, he will eat when he is ready. However, if you want to have some fun, mantids will eat, hamburger, hot dogs, chicken, tuna, and other meats.


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2007)

> Dude. Next you're going to tell me he's not interested in chics and football. A male not interested in eating? Pull the other one.Just kidding: I had thought of that, but he just goes so LONG without eating anything. Is it possible that he will starve to death? Should I keep assisting?


Actually due he's right. If this is an adult male he will not eat much. If he eats some of the time and acts normal otherwise don't worry about it.


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I'll try to stop being an over protective soccer mom now


----------



## Asa (Jul 14, 2007)

Nah, everybody's like this at first.


----------



## ishuku (Jul 19, 2007)

I was just going to ask this! My male ate today, but only after I put a moth right up to its head. I'll be more patient next time.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah... when I had my first adult male, I was wondering what was wrong with him for a long time. He rarely ever ate! However, he got eaten.


----------

